# Habanero Wine



## Waldo

I am going to use Jack Kellers recipe for Jalapeno wine http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques32.aspand try making some Habanero wine for cooking. I got these from my Brother and they just seemed to cry out to me to make some wine from them. Heck, this might be one to enter in the wine tasting contest in April.







Getting all my ingrediants together today and will post results as I progress.


----------



## masta

Wow they look awesome and hot and should make a great cooking wine to spice up your life.


Gloves are a must when handling these babies!!!


----------



## Hippie

I am tearing up and salivating madly all at the same time from just the pic! Be sure and de-seed and de-vein also! Better you than me!


----------



## Waldo

Will do Masta and Hippie. Damn I wishI had Stinkie here with me with his goggles and stuff.


----------



## Bill B

I love Hot. This might be interesting.Good luck on this one.


Bill


----------



## PolishWineP

Don't forget to wear gloves when handling the peppers! We want safe peppering here!


----------



## jojo

Wow. For a second there I thought you were pulling my leg.






Post pics!


----------



## Waldo

Got the Habanero's processed with only a few tears. I was actually feeling the heat through the gloves and stopped and rinsed them off a couple of times before I got through. Processed the habaneros into a fine puree instead of coarse chopped. I did this because I actually want the puilp in the wine at the end, At least I thinkI do. May filter it out later. We'll see. Anyway, I choped up the raisins (Golden) in the Bullet and placed them in a strainer bag (footies panty hose..new of course) Processed my campden tablet , acid blend and yeast nutrient in the "Bullet" and added it to the must, stirring in well. Dissolved my sugar in 3 qts water, added to must stirred well and covered. 








Added 1/2 tsp. Pectic Enzyme this morning and checked SG which is at 1.085 








Will check SG agan this evening and if OK will pitch my yeast ( Red Star Premier Cuvee)*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta

What was the amount of Habanero peppers you used?


----------



## Hippie

Really! All those peppers for only one gallon? It's gonna be good! I think the raisins should have went in your morning cereal instead, but just my opinion.


Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Waldo

Hippie said:


> Really! All those peppers for only one gallon? It's gonna be good! I think the raisins should have went in your morning cereal instead, but just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming!




Only 22 were used in this batch Hippie/Masta. Rest are in the freezer for future use. I checked the SG again this evening and it actually rose a bit. It was at 1.090 but still an acceptable level so I pitched the yeast. Will see how the fermenting goes. Thinking about preparing another batch for a gallon and add tomatoes and basil to it. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta

Sounds great....22 should make a very hot wine. I wonder what happens to the capsicum during fermentation if anything?


----------



## Waldo

Not sure Masta. I know in the past I have made a pepper oil with habaneros and jalapenos. I simply stuff a pint jar full of either or a combination of both, add a tablespoon of olive oil and then fill jar with boiling hot vinegar. makes an excellent oil for seasoning. The oil seems to extract a lot more heat from the peppers than just the vinegar will alone.


----------



## Hippie

Did you happen to weigh the 22 peppers? I would like to make one with sweet peppers some time and also one with hot peppers. Both for cooking of course.


----------



## jojo

Can you put a pepper in the bottle right before bottling?


It works for tequila!


----------



## Hippie

I can't see any reason not to as long as the pepper is clean and whole without bruising or defects.


----------



## Waldo

Hippie said:


> Did you happen to weigh the 22 peppers? I would like to make one with sweet peppers some time and also one with hot peppers. Both for cooking of course.




I Did not weigh them Hippie


----------



## Waldo

Well, the ole Red Star seem to be getting the job done quite nicely








Looking ahead to Saturdays batch with tomatoes and basil I am wondering if the canned tomatoes will work for making wine?


----------



## Hippie

Make sure they have no salt added, and are just tomatoes in their own juices. Maybe the same amount of peppers and 1 large can of tomatoes for the same size batch? You can get Italian style canned tomatoes, not sure what all they contain. I know basil, and I think oregano.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks Hippie..I will chck the canned ones out


----------



## Waldo

Found only one brand of "maters" with no salt added and they are stewed so I am going to try them and see how it does. I checked the SG on the Habanero already brewingand it was still at 1.040 so I put the 3 14oz cans of tomatoes, 3/4 oz freshBasil and 3/4oz fresh Rosemary into a strainer bag. Added 1/2 tsp acid blend, 2 cups sugar (dissolved in 1/2 cup hot water), 1/8 tsp. metabisulphite, 1/16 tsp. pectic enzyme &amp; 1/2 tsp. yeast nutrient into another fermenter with the tomatoes, basil &amp; rosemary. I made a starter with 1/2 cup warm water, 1/4 tsp sugar and 1/8 cup of Habanero wine. I pitched a pack of Montachret to it let it start working and kept adding the Habanero to it till I had a good 1/2 quart going strong. I then racked the Habanero into the new fermenter and poured the starter slowly on the top and capped her off. Will see where she goes from here.






*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Hippie

Very interesting. What happened to making 2 different wines, one with maters and herbs, and the other just Habanero?





*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## Waldo

I took the Habaneros fromthe freezer and set them outside under the carport to thaw and they disappeared. There is a dog somewhere in the neighborhood with a very sore mouth methinks.


----------



## Hippie

LMAO! ...and will have a sore butt soon!


----------



## Waldo

I am waiting to hear the howlig and then I will know who the cuilprit was






The airlock is bubbling like crazy so my starter definately did it's job. I just hope my fermenter was not too full. I had only about 3 inches of space at the top.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta

Looks good and I hope the culprit learns alesson not to steal da peppers!


----------



## Waldo

I really cant imagine that a dog would actually eat them but yu never know. I figure he/she grabbed the bag and it is laying in somebodys yard. I checked with my immediate neighbors but noone had seen the bag.


----------



## Angell Wine

Maybe you need to check theneighbors toilet, to make sure it's not on fire


----------



## bilbo-in-maine

Or maybe check with your wife - did she really want this one in the house, 
W?


----------



## Waldo

Angell Wine said:


> Maybe you need to check theneighbors toilet, to make sure it's not on fire


----------



## Waldo

bilbo-in-maine said:


> Or maybe check with your wife - did she really want this one in the house,
> W?




OK Honey, fess up..what did you do with my habanero's



oh....OK !!!



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Waldo

Racked my Habanero/Tomato/Basil/Rosemary from Primary fermenter at an SG 0f .098. 














Did I taste it.....



Wooooooo!!!! It's HOT!! The odor howeverwas quite pleasant, the basil I think was the dominant scent but I could nor really tell as the scent kept changing on me and you keep your nose in Habanero wine only so long






I have read that it can be used immediately if fermented to dry but I am going to let it age a bit and see if it will clear up any.





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Angell Wine

Where you going to letany ofit turn into vinegar ?


----------



## Waldo

No Angell, I want a good hot cooking wine. Or I think I do anyway


----------



## Hippie

Yum. Habanero Vinegrette sounds good!


If you used plenty of pectic enzyme, it should clear with more racking and time.


Top up with pepper sauce?





*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## Waldo

Hippie said:


> Yum. Habanero Vinegrette sounds good!
> 
> 
> If you used plenty of pectic enzyme, it should clear with more racking and time.
> 
> 
> Top up with pepper sauce?




Might not be a bad idea Hippie, I cannot believe how quickly it is clearing up.


----------



## masta

Looking Great Waldo.....If I have any hot peppers left over I might have to try a small batch!


----------



## Hippie

Wow! That IS fast! It looks very good, but I wouldn't take a swig!


----------



## Waldo

Awwww comon Hippie..Be Brave....Be Bold


----------



## Waldo

masta said:


> Looking Great Waldo.....If I have any hot peppers left over I might have to try a small batch!




Thanks Masta...I hope it turns out as well as i am anticipating


----------



## Waldo

This is absolutely amazing to me. This is what I had left of my Habanero when I racked it from the fermenter to the gallon jug.









I was going to transfer it to a smaller container and had put the saran wrap on it until I could get a smaller bottle cleaned and sterilized but I forgot about it until this evening. Could not believe how much it had cleared. I sanitized two 375 ml bottles and racked it to them and went ahead and corked them. I had left about 1/4 tsp of the campden solution in each bottle although I do not feel it needs to be stabilized. Heck, this may turn out to be my best wine yet. What does the forum think about maybe adding a sprig or two of rosemary and basil to each bottle? 








*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Bill B

Looking fantastic Waldo. I wonder..did you ever think of adding Oak? just curious. Maybe next time


Bill


----------



## Waldo

Bill B said:


> Looking fantastic Waldo. I wonder..did you ever think of adding Oak? just curious. Maybe next time
> 
> 
> Bill




Funny you should ask that Bill. It actually crossed my mind before I corked these two bottle


----------



## Bill B

Got me thinking of making some now. Maybe we can sample this at the reunion


Bill


----------



## Hippie

What about putting just one cube of toasted american oak or a sprig of rosemary or a basil or bay leaf in each bottle? Maybe something different in each bottle. I think it would add a good dimensionto a cooking wine.


----------



## jojo

Waldo said:


> What does the forum think about maybe adding a sprig or two of rosemary and basil to each bottle?




How about a Habanero?


----------



## Hippie

That too!


----------



## Waldo

How bout a Jalapeno for some additional color. Not sure what the protocol is for adding additional goodies to wine but this one did start clouding back up a bit when I added the extras. I just dipped thm in a little meta solution and put them in.





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta

Awesome Job....


I must say Waldo I am impressed with your attention to detail and ability to develop a cooking wine recipe from scratch!


I see you answering many questions from newbies in the future!


----------



## Waldo

Aw shucks Masta !!



Flattery will get you everywhere



PM your address and I will send you a bottle


----------



## Hippie

Isee the rosemary and the jap, but what is the orange stuff in the bottom? I don't think cloudiness wll matter in a cooking wine.


----------



## Waldo

Orange = Habanero


----------



## Hippie

OIC. Is it sliced up?


----------



## Waldo

Yes, I sliced them. Could not get it through the neck whole. Here is the label I designed for my Habanero. I wanted it to convey "HOT"


----------



## masta

Cool....kind of looks like a hand with a glove of lava!


----------



## Waldo

masta said:


> Cool....kind of looks like a hand with a glove of lava!




Thanks Masta,,,gave me a great idea to improve on my label





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Waldo

Think I might ought to put "Cooking Wine" on the label?


----------



## Angell Wine

At least a skull &amp; crossbones. Good looking label, waldo.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks Angell..I think I will add "Cooking" to it


----------



## jojo

awesome label waldo


----------



## RAMROD

Like the label have you used it yet and in what dish?


----------



## Waldo

Thanks Ramrod. I have not used it yet but may try it this wekend.


----------



## Waldo

jojo said:


> awesome label waldo




Thanks JoJo


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo,


I just finished reading through your Habanero wine topic. You are really an adventurous guy!!! Bet there is never a dull moment at your house!!!. The wine looks very interesting and pleasing to the eye. Please let us know what recipes you will use it in....and pictures!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Bill B

Awsome Waldo. My hats off to you.


Bill


----------



## Waldo

Thanks All...Did not get a chance to try it out today. I did get the rest of it bottled yesterday evening and the labels put on it. I went with the 750ml bottles so I could get the hab's in the wine whole. 












The ingrediants in wine are: Rosemary, Basil, Habanero's and Chili Peppers. The bottle on the leftgot the remnants of what I had left after filling the other bottles. I am not sure if it matters, but the items added have absorbed some of the wine since I bottled it lowering the level of wine in the bottle.


----------



## Hippie

They look beautiful! I would just store them on the sides like any other wine and not worry about it.


----------



## rgecaprock

All I can say, Waldo, "Just Beautiful"!


RGE


----------



## RAMROD

Very nice!


----------



## masta

Awesome job and being able to use the peppers and herbs also for cooking in a plus!






...ok who wants to eat the wine soaked Habanero?


----------



## Waldo

Thanks All 





Wine soaked Habanero is Reserved for you Masta


----------



## Harry

WaldoGreat job, That looks very hot to me. I have made some Jalapeno Wine ans is pretty good 


Harry


----------



## Hippie

Not me!


----------



## Waldo

Harry said:


> WaldoGreat job, That looks very hot to me. I have made some Jalapeno Wine ans is pretty good
> 
> 
> Harry




Thanks Harry...Do you drink the jalapeno or just use it for cooking?


----------



## Harry

Hi Waldo 


I just have it in the bottle ageing.But i did taste when i bottled it, Taste pretty good &amp; not too hot, good Jalapeno taste tho. I put on the labels (Wine maker not responsable for ulcers or burning butts) wife and kids got a kick out of that


Harry


----------



## Waldo

LOL I wish I had thought and added a disclaimer like that to my label too Harry


----------



## Maui Joe

Awesome Waldo,


The molten lava is very familiar to me. Kinda scarry where I am from...but I did *"get the message"* on the contents.


You can always label the backside with a disclaimer...it adds comedy and humor to the subject..


How long you plan on aging before using? I am now curious..here in Hawaii we make a "chili pepper water" that is generally used as a spice to "kick it up" on some foods. This you did I anticipate as being a "great" cooking wine.


----------



## peterCooper

Waldo,
Are we going to get some recipes that use the hot wine?
I'm thinking that maybe marinading for quesedilla's perhaps, or maybe prok 
medalions in a wine and onion sauce?


----------



## peterCooper

...or maybe even a side dish like sliced tomato and mozzarella in jalapena 
wine?


----------



## peterCooper

... Do you think it would make a good vinagrette?


----------



## Waldo

Peter it has suprisingly "cooled down"..Has a "kick ass" flavor to it I think and thus far it has worked well on Shrimp, Chicken and Venison Jerkey


Perhaps Masta can give us some additional input if he has tried his


----------



## masta

I have not tried it as of yet but I will inform the head chef of the house to think about a dish to use it in.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That wine looks awesome....My Honey eats fresh peppers all summer with almost every meal, then I pickle a lot which he eats all the rest of the year.....that wine would make a great marinade with venison....hummm, can't wait for next summer.....so many good ideas from this group.....thanks!!!!

Will post my Jalapeño Jelly recipe in the food and wine section...it's great on crackers with cream cheese....makes nice Christmas gifts too...kind of late for most of you for this year....but the next Christmas will be a long soon enough.....&gt;later


----------



## kathy

when you made your Habenero wine what kind of container did you use, glass or plastic? and could you use it again for grape or fruit wine or are you just useing it for hot stuff? thank you kathy


----------



## dfwwino

Waldo said:


> I am not sure if it matters, but the items added have absorbed some of the wine since I bottled it lowering the level of wine in the bottle.




Waldo, Congrats on the wine. Great experiment. 


I suppose the only way to prevent the bottle from gaining airspace would be the soak the items you intend to insert in the bottle in the wine for a week or two before bottling. Perhaps you could place the peppers and herbs in a nylon bag and add them to your bulk wine before bottling so that any air in the peppers would be displaced by the wine.*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Waldo

Good idea dfwwino


----------



## grapeman

Waldo-
How is the Habenero wine coming along? I have a bunch of hot peppers crying for something to be done with them and thought I might give it a try. Was the amount of peppers about right or would you like it hotter or cooler?


----------



## Waldo

The ammount of peppers I believe was just about right appleman. If I do another batch i think i will take out the seeds and see how it does.Will not be quite so hot that way.


----------



## grapeman

Sounds like a plan. I have some Habenero, Kung Pao, Hot Cherry, Scotch Bonnet, Pepper Mushroom and Hot Garden Salsa. I think I will add some of each since they all have their strong points. The Pepper Mushroom and the Hot Garden Salsa are especially hot and flavorful (they make the Habenero look whimpy). All I need is a primary that won't melt through.









I have fun with the Garden Salsas and an Italian Frying Pepper- Jimmy Nardello. They look very similar. I tell somebody to try the Garden Salsa and they say is it real hot? "Naw it tastes pretty good" I say as I eat about half of a Jimmy Nardello in front of them. That makes them brave and they try some of the Garden Salsa- brings tears to their eyes every time. The Pepper Mushrooms just make the victims- ahh -samplers start drooling uncontrollably. Only had one start up with a nosebleed. I do warn everbody first- I am really not mean - they do it of their free will, but usually don't ask for any more samples right away.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## ms.spain

Waldo, 
I've been reading through this thread to get inspired! I've got some jalapenos that I need to do something with, and thought this sounds like a very good recipe.I like the idea of the herbs added to the wine.
Could you tell me-was this a 1 gallon batch?3 gallon batch? 


Thank you in advance!


Edited to say- Could you post the "final" recipe? I'm chomping at the bit to try this one!*Edited by: ms.spain *


----------



## Waldo

It was a one gallon batch ms spain. I'm sorry but the final recipe is now "TOP SECRET"



Actually from the point I added the tomatoes and herbs to the must my notekeeping went awry so I guess the "final" recipe would be in the pictures which I understand are worth more than a thousand words. I would suggest using and following Jack Kellers recipe for Jalapeno wine*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## ms.spain

Thanks, Waldo! I bet your wine turned out awesome! Now I'm off to the store for some extra jalapenos-I'm planting habanero plants in the spring-gotta give your recipe a try!!


----------



## Waldo

It must have been good Ms Spain...It's all long gone


----------



## pkcook

Waldo,


Did you reuse the primary you made this wine in? If so, did you notice any residual flavor/heat in following batches?


----------



## Waldo

Yes, I reused it pk and noticed no residual flavors or heat on subsequent batches. It was thoroughly cleaned after the Habanero and detected no odors at all after the cleaning.


----------



## pkcook

That's good info. I was holding off due to the possibility of off flavors in my next batch. Guess I'm off to get jalapenos for a gallon.


----------



## paubin

Waldo, I'm just wondering how that habbynero has been lately? 


Pete


----------



## Waldo

Mine has long since been gone Pete so your best bet at how it might be now would be Masta..I sent him a bottle and don't know if he ever used his or not.


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Hi Waldo. I was surprized to run across this in the forum. I started a Jalapeno/Habanero/Golden Raisin wine Sept 30th. Used 12 Jalapeno, 4 Habanero and the raisins. Also did the puree. I left the seeds in. gotta tell ya... and anyone else that may try this recipe. Make dang certain the cover is tight on the blender when you hit the puree button. The fumes about knocked me out of my socks. Also it was not a pleasant aroma in the kitchen while it was fermenting. Mine is a bit of a different color.. pea green, looks nasty. Will be racking it off the lees this weekend. Thinking maybe I should have used the toilet as the fermenting bucket and when it was done... just flush.


----------



## Waldo

I have been watching your thread RkyMtn to see how it was going. This was really a fun wine and wish I had made another batch this year. I will try to remember to add it to my New Years Resolution list for next year. My wine making season is just about to begin as I do primiraly Country wines with fresh fruit and I like the cooler temps for a slower fermentation. Beginning soon will be Muscadine, Plum, Blackberry and Persimmon. Following NW's Jalapeno/Apple thread I am inclined to try a batch of Jalapeno/Plum and see how that would shake out.


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Dang Waldo.. your either an early riser or enjoy staying up late. 


my home winemaking started out as a bit of an accident. Became disabled June of 07... spinal issues...nothing like NW and swill are going thru, my prayers are certainly with them. 


So this past spring I was remembering helping my Dad when he made dandelion wine... it was my job to pick the dandy flowers.. real fun. but I do remember he had fun with it... he decided it didnt have enough punch so he put some everclear in it... I was to young to drink it but I could see him and his friends had a blast.


Well... I procrastinated and by the time I gathered wine making equipment the dandelions were gone. I stashed the equipment away for a later date and did not think of it again until the grandaughters got tired of my june bearing strawberries... I could see quite a few were ripe for the picking and the squirrels were enjoying them. Canned some strawberry jam and still had quite a few left so decided to make some wine.


Certainly struggled with that. Had problems with the yeast, would not do a thing. Stopped at the wine/beer store where I got the equipment and they really were not interested in my issue. I called Lalvin and they talked me thru my problem... However, I still have issues with yeast. Not sure what I am doing wrong.. following all the directions.. temps are good. But over half of the wine I have started I had to add more yeast. Peach as an example.... Added 3 different times and still nothing.. was thinking of dumping it... but i figured what the heck... one more time... and it finally kicked off... wow.. did it ever kick off... Hope its ok because I have 3 gallons of that in carboy and its cleared up quite nicely.


After those experiences I finally got online and got some good info. Just stumbled across this forum and really enjoy it.... nice people here and very helpful.


Wow am I rambling... sorry about that.


Anyway, here is a pic of my ingredients for the Pepper wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Pretty as a picture....would make a good label too.

Keep us Posted....


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Well good morning.... Hmmm I dont think the morning is all that great in Mn... I see you have a front moving in... just spoke with my brother and they are getting ready for deer hunting... and not looking forward to the nasty snow?/rain?/cold?


Actually I took the pic with the intentions of making a label with it... but alas, out of focus.


----------



## RkyMtnWine

one of my jars of canned Jalapeno/Habanero. Just to the left is my one gallon of concord wine from my lowly grape vine. Going to rack, degass and add one campden to that this morning... awesome recipe on the peppers willing to share if your interested.



s *Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Racked the concord. Now I should rack the jalapeno. Started fermentation on 9-30 with sg of 90. When sg hit 1,030 I racked it.. that was on 10-6. Now is a question. I am going by the recipes that say to rack once it hits about 1,030. Is that typically the way you do it. Tiny bit of fermentation going on here... slow bubbles.


Here is a pic. Nice use for my milk bottles.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hummm....never thought of using milk bottles.....don't know if we have any 2 qt....will have to look through our collection of antique bottles.....

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Hi NW 


Tight budget here so using what I can find.. Neighbors are getting a kick out of my hobby.. they think I am crazy... making beet, hot pepper. And they know I dont drink so they are really curious as to whey I am doing this.. Oh well... its time to start. Went to web site on how to taste wine. Geeze.. thats quite involved... Also local liquor store has wine tasting every sat afternoon so will try that.


----------



## NorthernWinos

We try to be on a tight budget too....but I do spend more than I care to on Wine Making stuff....Hey...it keeps us off the streets.

I also am not drinking wine at this time...I have been tasting some....My esophagus is still reeling from the reactions to Chemo, so many wines burn all the way down...I check the acid and they are okay...it's just me. 

I am tasting food again...everything is starting to taste good...so that's a start. Gaining weight and feeling good!!!!

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Have read most of the threads on what you are going through, you and swill. Really sad how that illness strikes and how you have to deal with it on a day to day basis. Yet knudging it off to side and driving on and enjoying life and sharing with others... Hang in there.. I see you have a ton of friends here pulling for you.


----------



## Waldo

RkyMtn...Your wines are looking great and i would love to have your pepper recipe.
What was the issue with the yeast? I was thinking as I read that as your supplier had no interest in your problem or wine making that you may have gotten some out dated yeast from them?


----------



## corn field

me too on the pickled jalapeno peppers


----------



## RkyMtnWine

OK... going to do this different.. I had the recipe almost done.. and it was quite lengthy.. notice I had any email, opened that and when I came back my recipe went poof






Will do a retry in the morning... Have a great evening. Just had a sample of the pickled jalapeno... wow.... hot little buggers.. but tasty. I always have a glass of milk close by to put out the fire.


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Before I compose the recipe for Pickled Jalapeno Peppers I thought you might find this interesting if you were thinking the Habanero was the hottest pepper. Jalapeno is way down on the list.. 


15,000,000–16,000,000...Pure Capsaicin2,000,000–5,300,000.....Standard US Grade Pepper Spray 


855,000–1,041,427.......Naga Jolokia 


876,000–970,000.........Dorset Naga 


350,000–577,000.........Red Savina Habanero 


100,000–350,000.........Habanero Chile 


100,000–350,000.........Scotch Bonnet 


100,000–200,000.........Jamaican Hot Pepper 


50,000–100,000..........Thai, Malagueta, Chiltepin Peppers 


30,000–50,000...........Cayenne, Ají, Tabasco Peppers 


10,000–23,000...........Serrano Pepper 


7,000–8,000.............Tabasco Sauce (Habanero Pepper) 


5,000–10,000............Wax Pepper 


2,500–8,000.............Jalapeño Pepper 


2,500–5,000.............Tabasco Sauce (Tabasco Pepper) 


1,500–2,500.............Rocotillo Pepper 


1,000–1,500.............Poblano Pepper 


600–800.................Tabasco Sauce (Green Pepper) 


500–1000................Anaheim Pepper 


100–500.................Pimento, Pepperoncini 


0...........................Bell Pepper


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Pickled Jalapeno recipe:
Pepper prep. Not a bad idea to wear rubber gloves. I dumped all the peppers in cold water... swished them around a lot and rinsed. Snipped off stems close to the base. Used a razor blade to slit the bottom and top of the pepper making sure I went deep enough into the cavity. Reason for this is to make sure the liquid gets into the pepper when you pack them into the jars. You notice I did not take the seeds out, your call, I like them hot. If you deseed you will no doubt have to use more peppers.


My recipe makes 8 quarts.


Ingredients:
6# 11 0z peppers (I mixed in some habaneros)
14 cups vinegar
8 cups water
8 tbs Olive oil
8 tbs canning salt
32 pepper corns
2 large onions cut into wedges
4 cups sliced or diced carrots
3 cloves garlic... chopped


In clean, hot,sterile quart jars divide out all ingredients except the vinegar and water. Sterilize the lids... low boil. Bring water and vinegar to boil. Pour into jars within 1/2" of top...use butter knife to assist in packing the peppers into the jars...Little messy because of the olive oil, but you have to try to pack very very tight to get the liquid into the peppers. I tried the recipe without the olive oil andno one cared for it. After tight packingadd liguid to bring back up to 1/2" from top.wipe of jar tops... put on lids and band.Bring canner almost to boil and lower jars into the hot water... do not add jars to canner when water is boiling... you will break a jar... I found that out. Bring water to boil and process for 10 minutes.... 13for my altitude... 4,500 ft. Allow to cure for about 6 weeks (my sons dont let that happen, they go after them within the next day).


Note: you can add the salt, peppercorns, and olive oil to the water/vinegar when you boil... I just found it to messy with the olive oil. After they cool down the water level will drop in some of the jars... Not an issue... they are OK.


Any questions, let me know.*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## NorthernWinos

My recipe procedure says to cut a slit in the bottoms of the peppers...then soak them for 12-24 hours in brine...rinse and then proceed with your recipe. 
*Wearing rubber gloves.

Slicing them and soaking them makes them softer for packing in the jars, and...the slit makes the pickling solution go inside the peppers....Then, no low liquid levels in the jars,


----------



## RkyMtnWine

Good idea, I will add that to my proceedure. It is a struggle to try to pack them and fill up the cavity.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks for posting the recipe and thanks to NW for the additional tip


----------



## RkyMtnWine

got a question on soaking the peppers that long. They will cool off .... do you reheat them before packing in the jars? Do you packthem in the jars with the hot brine and dont put on the lids? after they cool off pack them more and top off the liquid? Guess my thinking is they are supposed to be hot before putting in the canner. I do see some recipes where the peppers are toasted before packing them... didnt like that idea.*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## NorthernWinos

<div ="msg" style="overflow: auto; : left;">
<center>Here is a Post I had made awhile back...

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1939&amp;KW=pickled+peppers&amp;PID=25639#25639

PICKLED</span> PEPPERS</span></center>





- 10 QUARTS JALAPEÑO OR OTHER PEPPERS</span>



BRINE:

- 1 1/2CUPS CANNING SALT

- 4 QUARTS WATER



WASH AND CUT A SLIT UP THE TIP OF THE PEPPERS</span>....










MAKE A BRINE, DISSOLVE SALT IN WATER, POUR OVER PEPPERS</span>...










PLACE A PLATE WITH A WEIGHT ON TOP OF PEPPERS</span> TO KEEP THEM SUBMERGED.....










SET ASIDE FOR 12-18 HOURS....

DRAIN AND RINSE....



HEAT:

- 10 CUPS VINEGAR

- 2 CUPS WATER

- 1/2 CUP SUGAR

- 2 TABLESPOON PREPARED HORSERADISH..[OPTIONAL]



IN STERILIZED JARS PACK A FEW CLOVES OF FRESH GARLIC AND PEPPERS</span>....

COVER WITH BOILING LIQUID TO 1/4 INCH FROM TOP....

CAP AND PROCESS 10 MINUTES....










As for the bucket of bell peppers</span> in the photo, cut them up and freeze for stir fry and cooking this winter....works great!!!


----------



## RkyMtnWine

I like your prep better than mine.. I did mix and match peppers.. jalapeno, habanero, and banana. I tried my recipe without the olive oil and did not care for it... did you ever include olive oil in your recipe?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Seems years ago I had oil in some pickled peppers....Also had oil in Tomatilla Hot Sauce...Jim liked that recipe.


----------



## hannabarn

Man! I start to burn (u know where) just looking at the pictures! Not a good recipe for colitis!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RkyMtnWine

update on habanaro/jalapeno. 11-27-08.. campden and sorbate added.. degassed.. not clear yet but company wants to take bottle back to MN. Taste test... hot sensation was interesting... not real hot like eating fresh jalapeno but lingered quite a while.. Seems like it would be excellent for cooking.. or back to my snowmobile days instead of snowshoe grog.. be a good replacement. Made one small bottle, rest put back in secondary to clear. Sg 997


----------



## Wade E




----------



## RkyMtnWine

bottled the Jalapeno/habanero/raisin wine today.. one gallon. Final sg 999. Used the small bottles thinking it would be used for cooking. My mistake.. everyone just loves the taste... next year its a 3 gallon batch.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That turned out brilliantly clear....



...Awesome with the Santa figurine behind it.

Make me want to go take a swig of the Jalapeño/Apple wine....


----------



## gaudet

Northern Winos said:


> That turned out brilliantly clear....
> 
> 
> 
> ...Awesome with the Santa figurine behind it.
> 
> Make me want to go take a swig of the Jalapeño/Apple wine....



Thats not Santa.... It's Waldo, hey where did the wine go???


----------



## RkyMtnWine

thanks... it cleared up nicely since 11-27. With the help of the filter. and the taste is so surprizing... thought it would be much hotter and unable to drink. Dont think its going to see the stir fry pan.


----------



## Waldo

Awesome looking wine RkyMtn....You have done a great job with it


----------

